# BBQ With a View "Roll Call"



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2005)

Who is going to the Blues and Brews BBQ Challenge in Snowshoe WV September 16-17?  I know that Hoss and Bill's Grill (Bill The Grill Guy) will be there, anyone else?

http://www.snowshoemtn.com/todo/events/calendar/september/blues_brews.htm


----------

